# Congradulations Mwinter



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

You should be done with the 100 days now.







Take a break for a week or two, as they are still going and then let me know and I will go over some additional thoughts on all this for you.







Congradulations!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yay! Nance!!!!







BQ


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Whoo hoo!!!







JeanG


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Congratulations Nancy...You did it!!!


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

wow. Thanks guys. I just came back into town. Mom is visiting from CT and we did a road trip up north to the Seattle area. In fact, I officially finished day 100 on the first night of the trip.Bad news though is that I'm not doing that great. Week before I finished, I had a huge attack at a restaurant right after eating. And now I'm in C mode big time. Thanks for all your encouragement. I'm taking about a week's break now and then will figure out what I should do next. I'm thinking side 3 would be a good for a bit to work out that whole balance thing.nancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nancy, no worries you can have a day or two set back. I will help you out and guide you through the next approaches and you won't return once you have past some mile stones here and you have. All kinds of things can trigger setbacks so just shrug it off and move forward. Remember the negative thoughts cause negative chemical reactions in the body, keep that in mind. Refreshers will reinforce for you.I am glad your finnish though that is very good.







We should talk on the phone one time soon and I will also help you out, since you live close. I hope you also make the next meeting if you can.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Nancy:Hang in there! Things get better over time, and, as Eric says, problems once in a while do happen. But, things will improve.







JeanG


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

thanks everyone for your support and encouragement. I am looking at this as a temporaryh setback. Your postings mean a lot to menancy


----------

